# Wago SPS vs KNX



## Lars Vogel (28 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist KNX ein dezentrales System. Bei Wago brauchst du öfters einen Stopp und die Bude ist dunkel.


Ah, OK!

@Blockmove
Wie ist das jetzt? Hast Du deine Wago via Modbus TCP mit deinem Raspi verbunden?


----------



## hucki (29 Oktober 2022)

@(Wago) SPS vs. KNX

IMHO ganz klar dezentral. 

Wenn die SPS ausfällt... 
Daher senkt eine SPS auch den Wiederverkaufswert des Hauses. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Blockmove (29 Oktober 2022)

Ich finde das Topic „Wago SPS vs KNX“ falsch.
Die Systeme können sich auch sehr gut ergänzen.
Man muss die Anwendung im einzelnen betrachten.

Bei einem normalen EFH ist aber KNX in der Zwischenzeit meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung.
Ganz besonders für Laien. 
Wenn man die Komponenten vernünftig auswählt, dann passt es auch preislich. Das war vor Jahren noch anders. Da hatte man mit ner Wago nen Preisvorteil.


----------



## GLT (29 Oktober 2022)

Wieso Wago oder KNX?
Wago hat einen KNX-Controller bzw. eine KNX-Karte - damit lässt sich das hervorragend kombinieren u. die Vorteile beider nutzen.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Oktober 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Wieso Wago oder KNX?
> Wago hat einen KNX-Controller bzw. eine KNX-Karte - damit lässt sich das hervorragend kombinieren u. die Vorteile beider nutzen.



Da hast du vollkommen recht.
Ein riesen Vorteil von Wago ist, dass sie für alles mögliche Schnittstellen haben.
Bei KNX braucht man dann immer irgendwelche Gateways. Hat man vierschiedene Hardware dann ist ein Wago PFC mit den entsprechenden Schnittstellen meist ein günstiges Universal-Gateway.
Heute kann man aber auch extrem viel mit ioBroker oder Node RED lösen.


----------



## Heinileini (29 Oktober 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Wieso Wago *oder* KNX?


Was spricht gegen ODER?

```
Zur Erinnerung:

    X = A ODER B

  A   |   B   |   X
------+-------+------
FALSE | FALSE | FALSE
FALSE | TRUE  | TRUE
TRUE  | FALSE | TRUE
TRUE  | TRUE  | TRUE
```


----------



## dekuika (29 Oktober 2022)

Wie soll das gehen? In Wago ist doch gar kein X drin!


----------



## Heinileini (29 Oktober 2022)

wo kam denn dieser DoppelPost her?


----------



## dekuika (29 Oktober 2022)

Sollte ein Scherz sein. Nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Heinileini (29 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen? In Wago ist doch gar kein X drin!


Macht doch niX, dekuika!
Hab' aber trotzdem Deine Anregung angenommen und meinen Beitrag überarbeitet.


----------



## dekuika (29 Oktober 2022)

Habe ich gesehen. Danke. Jetzt kann ich beruhigt weiterdösen.


----------



## Heinileini (29 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Sollte ein Scherz sein. Nicht ernst nehmen.


Da wär' ich ja niiie drauf gekommen!


----------



## Heinileini (29 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich beruhigt weiterdösen.


Au ja! Mach' mal eben! 
Häwenaissuiikend!


----------



## dekuika (29 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Au ja! Mach' mal eben!
> Häwenaissuiikend!


----------



## Lars Vogel (29 Oktober 2022)

Zum 3. mal @Blockmove
Hast Du deine Wago via Modbus TCP mit deinem Raspi verbunden?

Mal ne andere Frage:
ioBroker ist extrem umfangreich und sollte deshalb auf einem Raspi laufen und nicht in der Visu einer Wago, obwohl Wago einen Webserver hat.
So habe ich es hier in einem anderen Thema verstanden.
In meinem Fall brauche ich gar nicht die Vielzahl an Modulen, die in ioBroker installierbar sind.

Gibt es für die Wago was fertiges wie ioBroker in abgespeckter Form?
Es geht hautsächlich darum die Ein und Ausgänge zu visualisieren und anzusteuern.
So könnte der Raspi für die Visu entfallen.


----------



## GLT (29 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Gibt es für die Wago was fertiges wie ioBroker in abgespeckter Form?


Du kannst ja auch node-red nehmen.


Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Es geht hautsächlich darum die Ein und Ausgänge zu visualisieren und anzusteuern.


Eine SPS braucht keine externe "Steuerung", das macht die idR selber.
Man kann auf Wagos z.B. node-red installieren - das macht man aber nicht um das SPS-Programm selbst zu ersetzen, sondern für Integrationen.


Lars Vogel schrieb:


> So könnte der Raspi für die Visu entfallen.


Wago-SPSen liefern selber eine Visu aus - da bräuchte es ohnehin keinen RPi für.

BTW - ioBroker selbst ist keine Visu


----------



## Lars Vogel (29 Oktober 2022)

*Du kannst ja auch node-red nehmen.*
OK, das wusste ich nicht

*Eine SPS braucht keine externe "Steuerung", das macht die idR selber.
Man kann auf Wagos z.B. node-red installieren - das macht man aber nicht um das SPS-Programm selbst zu ersetzen, sondern für Integrationen.*
Das habe ich verstanden. Ich meinte mit ansteuern: Ausgänge über die Visu ein/ausschalten.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Oktober 2022)

@Lars Vogel 
Ja, ich hab ioBroker über Modbus mit der Wago und auch mit einer Logo verbunden.

Die Wago verfügt über eine eigenständige recht gute HTML5-basierte Visualisierung.
Für ioBroker sind die Wagokontroller zu schwach auf der Brust. 
Node RED ist da deutlich besser geeignet und wird auch von Wago besser supported.
Aber:
Für Node RED wird ein PFC200 Gen. 2 empfohlen. Für die allermeisten Homeautomation-Geschichten reicht normalerweise locker ein PFC100.
Der PFC200 ist ein gutes Stück teuerer. Ich persönlich ziehe die Lösung PFC100 und Raspi 4 vor.


----------



## Lars Vogel (30 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Lars Vogel
> Ja, ich hab ioBroker über Modbus mit der Wago und auch mit einer Logo verbunden.
> 
> Die Wago verfügt über eine eigenständige recht gute HTML5-basierte Visualisierung.
> ...


Danke für deine ausführliche Beschreibung.

Wenn die Visu vom RPi übernommen wird, wäre dann aus Kostengründen Wago 750-881 und RPi sinnvoll?
So könnte die Logik in der SPS bleiben und der RPi (im 2. Step) visualisieren.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Oktober 2022)

881 ist ein totes Pferd.
Da du die Software auch brauchst, ist ein PFC 100 Starterkit vielleicht sinnvoll


----------



## Lars Vogel (30 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 881 ist ein totes Pferd.


Ups, ist ja abgekündigt!


----------



## Funkenzuechter (1 November 2022)

Guten Abend in die Runde.
Ich möchte mich gerne mal bei diesem Thema einklinken.
Ich habe einen PFC200 Controller auf dessen eben das Programm für die Hausautomatisierung läuft.
Ich möchte jetzt gerne das Ganze ein bisschen visualisieren und auch entsprechend Steuern (Licht an und aus, Temperaturvorgabe etc.).


Man muss wissen, dass ich leider noch überhaupt oder besser gesagt kaum Erfahrung mit Modbus, MQTT etc. habe.
Ich finde die Lösung von UPC UA relativ cool da ich hier einfach nur meine Variablen freigeben muss.

Als "Visualisierungsserver" würde ich einen Raspi nehmen auf dem z.B. Homeassistant laufen würde (nur als Vorschlag).
Leider hat jedoch Homeassistant keine OPC UA Anbindung.

node-red ist mir bisher auch noch nicht so bekannt.
Welchen Weg würdet ihr mir Empfehlen? Grundlegend finde ich Homeassistant sehr interessant jedoch habe ich wie gesagt überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Modbus.

Hat vielleicht jemand ein Demoprojekt wo ich mir ggf. mal anschauen kann?
Oder gibt es jemand der mir einfach mal kurz zeigt wie ich ein einfache Variable (Boolean) über Modbus freigeben kann und in Homeassistant per Modbus verarbeiten kann?

Vielen Dank,
Gruß Peter


----------



## Blockmove (1 November 2022)

Funkenzuechter schrieb:


> Ich habe einen PFC200 Controller auf dessen eben das Programm für die Hausautomatisierung läuft.
> Ich möchte jetzt gerne das Ganze ein bisschen visualisieren und auch entsprechend Steuern (Licht an und aus, Temperaturvorgabe etc.).



Bleibt nur die Frage:
Hast du den PFC200 in Codesys 2.x oder 3.x (eCockpit) programmiert?
Bei Modbus gibt's da grundlegende Unterschiede


----------



## Oberchefe (1 November 2022)

also meine Visu für den Wago läuft auch auf einem Raspi, ist eine VB Anwendung, die Dank Projekt Mono auch auf Linux läuft. Kommunikation per Modbus TCP.


----------



## Funkenzuechter (2 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bleibt nur die Frage:
> Hast du den PFC200 in Codesys 2.x oder 3.x (eCockpit) programmiert?
> Bei Modbus gibt's da grundlegende Unterschiede


3.X (eCockpit).

Ich habe auch schon den Modbus-Konfigurator geöffnet und grundlegend Variablen mal zum Test angelegt jedoch "klemmt" es bei mir nun selbst im Programm.
Wie bau ich nun einen Array zusammen bzw. wie kann ich über den FbMbSimpleServertTcp das ganze anstoßen?
Da hängt es leider aktuell bei mir :-(

man könnte auch gerne einfach mal eine kurze Anydesk Runde machen... Ich möchte ja nicht, das jemand mir das komplette System Programmiert aber so ein kleiner Crashkurs hilft wahrscheinlich schon ungemein ;-)


----------



## Blockmove (2 November 2022)

@Funkenzuechter 
ENTWEDER den Modbus-Konfigurator ODER die FBs verwenden. Nicht beides.


----------



## Funkenzuechter (2 November 2022)

aha, da haben wir dann schon das erste Problem... ich hab beides verwendet.

Also ich würde dann gerne den Modbus Konfigurator nehmen (der ist übersichtlicher).
Wenn ich da nun eine Variable (z.B. eine Boolean lesend) in Register 2500 schreibe, müsste ich doch im HASSO entsprechend im Register etwas finden oder?



Spoiler: HASSO-Code



modbus:
  - name: hub1
    type: tcp
    host: 192.168.112.4
    port: 502
    sensors:
      - name: xMB_Buero_Licht
        slave: 1
        address: 2500
        input_type: holding
        unit_of_measurement: on/off



so rein theoretisch müsste ich doch jetzt im HASSO den Wert in Register 2500 schreiben können, oder? (also 1 oder 0) und entsprechend soll im PFC der Zustand der Variablen geändert werden.

Wie gesagt, ich bin gerade am Anfang der weiten reise


----------



## Passion4Automation (18 November 2022)

Also ich habe beides. Also den Konfigurator und die FB,s parallel im Einsatz und keine Probleme.

Du musst halt darauf achten die richtigen Adressbereiche zu verwenden, die IP Adressen und die ModbusPorts nicht doppelt zu vergeben.

Ich bin aber gerade  dabei alles auf die FB,s umzustellen.
Grund: 
Die Kommunikation über den Konfigurator läuft im Hintergrund und kann nicht beeinflusst werden. Und mir ist das programmieren einfach lieber.
Nachteil: 
Modbus ist Wordorientiert. Alles was nicht als Word verwendet wird muss gewandelt werden, dass geht aber mit Arrays und Datentyp Union in Codesys 3 recht gut.

Ist wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache was man verwendet.


----------



## ewilli (27 November 2022)

Funkenzuechter schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt gerne das Ganze ein bisschen visualisieren und auch entsprechend Steuern (Licht an und aus, Temperaturvorgabe etc.).


einfach über die Wago Viso machen   Das bischen Licht .
siehe hier                



und das Beste das läuft auch auf dem Händy.
ohne das du noch was dazu brauchts.


----------

